# Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! ;)



## SuperSoft (15. Mai 2011)

*Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Hallo liebe PCGH.de-Community,

ich hab mir schon von euch meinen tollen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen.

Jetzt hab ich nochmal einen "Schmerzen" und hoffe, hier wieder Hilfe zu finden.

Hier zum Start ein kleiner Raumplan von meinem Zimmer, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt, was ich überhaupt von euch möchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das oben ist nur eine Skizze um euch verständlich zu machen, wie die gegebenheiten bei mir sind.

Was ich wollte ist jetzt ein Fernseher um Videos / Streams / Filme von meinem PC über HDMI auf meinen Fernsehr zu übertragen um diese von meinem Bett / meiner Couch aus zu schauen.

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen, was ich am besten für einen Fernseher nehme? Oder doch einen großen PC-Monitor? Oder sowas wie immer im Kino hängt, so ein "Werbepanel"?

Meine Wünsche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig, nur Full HD, ob LCD, Plasma, LED ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, es sollte nur eine tolle Farbbrillianz da sein und ein klasse Bild abbilden wenn ich über meinen PC Filme abspiele.


Sollte es ein Fernseher werden bevorzuge ich diese Marke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bräuchte dann auch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gibt es schon Full-HD Tripple-Tuner?!)

Größenmäßig hätte ich mir gedacht so zwischen 40" und 46". Preisrahmen sollte die 1500€ nicht überschreiten, eher weniger.

Ja, das wars auch schon. Ich brauch kein Internet, 3D oder sonstigen Schnick-Schnack, ich möchte einfach nur einen großen Bildschirm an der Wand der Full HD-Auflösung unterstützt um gechillt Filme / Streams usw. anzuschauen.


Sollten euch noch Informationen fehlen, sagt schnell bescheid, ich ergänze meinen Post sofort!

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Musste diese "Werbung" jetzt sein ?


----------



## Per4mance (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

bei plasma nur panasonic. und mir wär nen externer receiver lieber.

bei nem limit von 1500€ würd ich kein 42" mehr kaufen eher 46 50 oder 60". ausser der sitzabtand is weniger wie 2,5 meter. kommt auch auf die quelle an. 


hab nur leider keinen überblick bei LCDs weil ich selber nur Plasma hab. wenn du aber nen plasma von pana kaufst kann man nichts falsch machen.




falls du nen profi forum für hifi und home entertaiment suchst schau mal auf hifi-forum.de


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Beamer? Ein vernünftiger Full HD Beamer (gegebenenfalls + Leinwand) wäre bei dem Budged durchaus drinnen

Für die Nutzung tagsüber müsste sich das Zimmer dann aber einigermaßen abdunkeln lassen


----------



## SuperSoft (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Beamer kommt leider nicht in Frage, ist mir zu laut 
Ne spaß, ich hab in meiner Wand ein Loch für die Kabel, da kann ich kein Bild drauf projezieren!

Und noch was: Ich mach keine Werbung, das Logo ist nur etwas zu groß geworden...

Plasma? Ich dachte immer alle Welt schimpft über Plasma weil die ja so unglaublich schlecht sein sollten und unheimlich viel Strom fressen, stimmt das?


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *



> Ne spaß, ich hab in meiner Wand ein Loch für die Kabel, da kann ich kein Bild drauf projezieren!


 
Wenn du eine Leinwand davorhängst schon... eine Leinwand wäre sowieso zu empfehlen, man verschenkt sonst einiges an Helligkeit und gerade bei einem Full HD Beamer auch Bildqualität



> Plasma? Ich dachte immer alle Welt schimpft über Plasma weil die ja so unglaublich schlecht sein sollten und unheimlich viel Strom fressen, stimmt das?


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht.

Plasma hat einige Nachteile, die wesentlichsten sind die relativ niedrige maximale Helligkeit und die Tatsache, dass sich statische Bildinhalte "einbrennen" können, dafür haben sie aber auch einige Vorteile, wie etwa die extrem schnelle Reaktionszeit sowie sehr gute Schwarz- und Kontrastwerte


----------



## SuperSoft (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Ok danke für den Hinweis.

Also sollte ich Richtung Plasma gehen?


----------



## Per4mance (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

grob gesagt: 

wenn du viel filme anschaust und kino bild/feeling willst nimm plasma

willst du nen allround tv für alles auch gaming nimm nen LCD

eins schließt das andere aber nicht aus. wenn man weiss worauf man sich einlässt hat man mit nem plasma sehr viel spass

was man auch beachten sollte nen plasma zeichnet sd material wie standart sat tv oder kabel weicher das heisst es sieht nicht so grob nach "lcd" aus.

schau am besten mal in nem elektronikmarkt beide nebeneinander an selbst wenn sie kompl falsch iengestellt sind sieht man nen unterschied.

ich mach alles aufm plasma ausser gaming und würd mir immer wieder einen kaufen.

was ich jetzt nicht weiss zwecks mangelnder preisinfos ist das plasma in großen größen billiger sind als LCD und bei LCD muss man auf mehr achten bei der austattung.


----------



## SuperSoft (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Alles klar.

Ich denke ich nehm einen Plasma.

Könntest du mir ein oder zwei Empfehlungen aussprechen?
-
Wäre dir sehr dankbar, da ich auf dem Plasma-Gebiet überhaupt nicht bewandert bin


----------



## watercooled (15. Mai 2011)

Wie bereits gesagt bei Plasma: Panasonic!


----------



## SuperSoft (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Ich meinte jetzt auch eher ein, zwei Modelle anstatt die Marke


----------



## BT83 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Wofür gibt es eigentlich diese DVB-T HD Tuner???


----------



## SuperSoft (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *



BT83 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es eigentlich diese DVB-T HD Tuner???


 
Das wäre auch interessant zu wissen 

Hätte mir jetzt jemand ein, zwei Modelltypen damit ich wenigstens weiß, welche gut sind?

€dit:

Was sagt ihr zu dem hier:

Panasonic VIERA TX-P46GW30


----------



## SuperSoft (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Update siehe oben!


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

BT83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür gibt es eigentlich diese DVB-T HD Tuner???



Natuerlich um ueber das DVB-T Netz fern zu sehen, dass erklaert sich doch von selbst
Wobei DVB-T Tuner zu vernachlaessigen sind. Jenachdem koennen DVB-S und DVB-C aber praktisch sein.(Zusaetzlicher Receiver und Fernbedienung faellt ja weg)


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Ich kann dir zu den Glotzen nix sagen, aber gehe doch mal in einen Doofmarkt und vergleiche ein paar Modelle, die dir auf dem Datenblatt gefallen. Lass dich dabei nicht irritieren, in den toll beleuchteten Märkten wirken Plasmas immer etwas dunkler. Die Bilder sehen auf jeden Fall wesentlich wärmer aus, als bei LED Glotzen usw...


----------



## SuperSoft (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nen guten Bekannten der ist Radio- und Fernsehtechnikermeister.

Ich hab ihn ebenfalls kontaktiert wegen meiner Plasmaanschaffung.

Er hat mich erstmal rund gemacht, weil er gesagt hat, dass Plasma eher kaputt geht als LCD/LED.
Grund hierfür wäre die Verarbeitung, da die Gaskammern ja jede einzeln elektronisch angesteuert werden müsste und deshalb es einfach viel mehr Technik im Gerät benötigt als bei vergleichbaren LCD/LED Geräten.

Auch wäre die Technik an sich schon Jahre überholt.

Was ist nach der Garantiezeit? Dann wird es teuer, meinte er. Panasonic hat er früher selber verkauft und die bieten einen schlechten Service. Es ist fast unmöglich Ersatzteile herzubekommen, man muss die Geräte immer einschicken und das wird teuer, meinte er.

Jetzt wollte ich euch nochmal dazu fragen, ob Plasma wirklich so viel anfälliger und auch schlechter als LCD/LED ist?

Grüße
Manuel


PS: Er ist Technisat-Zertifizierter Händler, was haltet ihr von den Geräten?


----------



## Per4mance (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

technisat gehört schon zu den guten marken.


das mit plasma iss eher ne meinung als fakt. plasmas werden in den usa mehr verkauft wie lcd. bei uns is das eher was für filmkenner. lcd braucht auch mehr austattung im verlgiech zum plasma für die gleiche qualitit obwohl plasma immer besser is. empfindlich sind plasma nicht mehr wirklich die mögen nur kein langes standbild. die halten auch lang weil die plasmazellen ne haltbarkeit haben bis sie ausgebrannt sind. bin mir mir grad net sicher aber so ungefair 10-12 jahre je nach nutzung. bei lcd isses so das irgendwann die hintergrundbeleuchtung ausfallen kann je nach art der beleuchtung und dann is der fernseher auch müll.
ab 42" is plasma uch billiger als lcd. 

und es kommt halt auch immer aufs nutzverhalten und die quelle an. plasma holt auch aus sd signalen mehr raus an qualität weil er es weicher zeichnet und nciht die groben pixel hat.


----------



## SuperSoft (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fernseher, großer Monitor oder doch ein Werbepanel? Mit tollen Bildern! *

Hallo, ich bins nochmal kurz 

Da ich nur ungern für dieses 3D mehr zahlen möchte, hier nochmal ein Vorschlag zum Absegnen bitte:

Panasonic TX-P50GW20 

Was haltet ihr von dem? Und was ist der Unterschied zum GW30?


----------

